# subwoofer distance using Audyssey



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am currently auditioning a pair of SVS PB1000 subwoofers and have done the speaker calibration with my Denon 4311ci. This unit has the Audyssey MultiEQ XT32 which will calibrate each sub independently. After completion of the setup I find that the distances for the subs are reported at 14 feet each! Actual distance is 12 feet. Okay ...no problem there that I see.

I also have a pair of the Polk DSWmicroPRO 2000 and after Audyssey calibration the distance is reported as 27 feet for the left and 34 feet for the right?????? Note ...the Audyessy setup was ran after calibrating the Polk subs with their own set up mike.

Do not understand why the difference in reported distances!!!!

Both Polk and the Audyssey recommend that I calibrate the subs first before running the Audyssey calibration...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

roger1014 said:


> I am currently auditioning a pair of SVS PB1000 subwoofers and have done the speaker calibration with my Denon 4311ci. This unit has the Audyssey MultiEQ XT32 which will calibrate each sub independently. After completion of the setup I find that the distances for the subs are reported at 14 feet each! Actual distance is 12 feet. Okay ...no problem there that I see.
> 
> I also have a pair of the Polk DSWmicroPRO 2000 and after Audyssey calibration the distance is reported as 27 feet for the left and 34 feet for the right?????? Note ...the Audyessy setup was ran after calibrating the Polk subs with their own set up mike.
> 
> ...


If I understand correctly (and hopefully someone will correct me if I am wrong), the distance may not match correctly in an effort to attempt to correct any phase / room mode issues. By changing the distance, it adjusts the delay.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

My understanding is that often there's additional delay due to the electronics in the subwoofer, especially if it's a model where you can't defeat its internal phase and crossover electronics. It's quite common to have subwoofers measured to have a "delay" distance significantly larger than their physical distance.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a Yamaha receiver that does the same thing with my sub, it places it as being a couple feet further than than what it actually is and I've been going back and adjusting them to there correct distance. Now I'm wondering if I should go back and rerun the auto setup and leave it where it says it should be? I figured it was just that YPAO wasn't up to par with other auto cal systems.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

pddufrene said:


> I have a Yamaha receiver that does the same thing with my sub, it places it as being a couple feet further than than what it actually is and I've been going back and adjusting them to there correct distance. Now I'm wondering if I should go back and rerun the auto setup and leave it where it says it should be? I figured it was just that YPAO wasn't up to par with other auto cal systems.


If you have a REW rig, I would definitely do a before and after snapshot to see the difference.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> If you have a REW rig, I would definitely do a before and after snapshot to see the difference.


I have REW downloaded already I just need to purchase a calibrated Mic so I can take measurements. But I will take before and after snap shots, and I also plan on checking to see how for off each time YPAO sets everything each time I use it. Just for fun because it's never consistent.


----------

